# Do we know who manufactured the Dione Lucas French made Sabatier ?



## Sudsy (Jun 6, 2018)

Just picked this up and I've had no luck finding any information
We're not talking about the odd clipped point Japanese knives made years later under her name.

Interesting knife. Heavy, much more weight to it then the comparable Thiers Issard, K, or Chef Au Ritz.
I'd love to know who actually made it.

Needs some polishing and sharpening and then it's going into the block to compete against a similar stainless Wusthof


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 17, 2018)

No one?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 17, 2018)

first hit on google, but it was an intersting read and I just leared something 



> Dione founded the Dione Lucas line of knives, which some people are still using and still swear by. *They were made in conjunction with Bevis industries: *
> 
> "Lucas invented the Gourmet Knives when the knife she was using proved an unsatisfactory de-fatting tool for her Supreme de Volaille. In frustration she created these knives with their excellent balance, molybdenum-alloy blades, and strong rosewood handles curved to fit the fingers. In 1974 four knives sold for $19.94, with a lifetime free-replacement guarantee." [23]


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 17, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> first hit on google, but it was an intersting read and I just leared something



Unfortunately that article discusses the fairly common Japanese made, odd looking, clip point series of knives that i mention in the opening post.
This knife is not one of them. This is an earlier French made Sabatier style, seems to be very good quality


----------

